
Re: MacOS High Sierra Root Vulnerability - andy318
I came across someone a post with a link to a forum where this was presented as a solution if you lose access to admin accounts on your Mac.<p>This was 2 weeks ago and dude who discovered it thought it was a feature   - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forums.developer.apple.com&#x2F;thread&#x2F;79235 (scroll to bottom of page)
======
andy318
Link -
[https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/79235](https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/79235)
(scroll to bottom of page)

------
COMMENT___
I don't see this post. What is it telling?

~~~
andy318
This response -

chethan177 Nov 13, 2017 12:48 PM (in response to Taylor E) Note: This solution
might be specific to High Sierra

Try this: Solution 1: On startup, click on "Other" Enter username: root and
leave the password empty. Press enter. (Try twice) If you're able to log in
(hurray, you're the admin now), then head over to System Preferences>Users &
Groups and create a new Admin account. Now restart and login to the new Admin
Account (you may need a new Apple Id). Once you're logged into this new Admin
Id, you can again proceed to your System Preferences>Users & Groups. Open the
Lock Icon with your new Admin ID/Password. Assign "Allow user to administer
this computer" to your original Apple ID. Restart.

